# LG BH9540TW 3D Blu-ray 9.1



## CapriPremium (6. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

 

hab mir dieses Heimkinosystem gekauft. Nun weis ich aber nicht, wie ich es am PC Verbinden kann damit ich Spiele über das System Hören kann.

 

Kennt sich jemand aus damit?

 

danke mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2016)

Etwas breit gefächtert die Frage.

Du hast bei dem System laut Beschreibung drei verschiedene Audioeingänge. "Digitaler Audioeingang (Optisch)", "Analoger Audioeingang (Cinch)", "Klinke". Da kannst du dir ja im Prinzip raussuchen, was du nutzen willst?

Am einfachsten holst du dir ein "3,5mm Klinke Stecker auf 2x Stereo Cinch Stecker", sowas wie das hier: http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Audio-stereo-Stecker-Cinchstecker-Schwarz/dp/B000VFEMI0/

Den Klinkestecker in den Ausgang der Soundkarte am PC und die beiden Cinch jeweils in die weisse und rote Buchse an der Anlage.


----------



## Shelung (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn möglich würde ich dir empfehlen den HDMI eingang oder den Optischen zu nutzen.

 

HDMI deckt alle Modernen Audio Formate ab.

Optisch bietet dafür den vorteil das man Brummschleifen vermeidet da es keine Leitende Verbindung gibt.

 

Aber im Prinzip geht auch Klinke oder Analog.  Laut Amazon hat die Anlage so ziemlich alle Anschlüsse dann wäre kein Adapter Notwendig. Falls doch dann vielleicht nicht den billigsten die haben meiner Erfahrung nach sehr schlechte Kontakte ^^

 

P.s. an unseren Buffed Moderator: Ich glaube du hast die folgende Anlage angesehen: LG BH9430PW 3D Blu-Ray 9.1


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2016)

Ne ne, schon die hier: LG BH9540TW 3D Blu-ray 9.1


----------



## CapriPremium (8. Januar 2016)

Wie muss ich das HDMI Anschließen damit das mit dem Spielen auch funktioniert?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Januar 2016)

Ein Ende des Steckers an den PC, anderes Ende an die Anlage. Dann unter Wiedergabegeräte den aktiven HDMI-Ausgang als Soundausgabegerät einstellen und ggf die Anlage auf HDMI umschalten, falls die das nicht alleine erkennt.


----------



## CapriPremium (9. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------

